# Wood Framing Getting Wet?



## stagger19 (Mar 12, 2006)

Hi, Now that my 16 X 24 foundation has been poured by my Concrete guy, I hope to start framing my garage this weekend.

I have a question on the framing getting wet. If I frame out the wall or walls, and some rain hits, will this be bad for the framing? I will be using 2x4's for the walls, Pressure Treated Sill plates, and 1/2" Fir plywood for the sheathing

Once I get all 4 walls up I will wrap it with Tyvex house wrap, but that will only take care of the outside of the wall until the roof is on and has felt.

Should I be concerned if the framing gets wet in between me starting the walls and by the time the roof felt gets on?

Thanks in Advance...


----------



## Joe Carola (Apr 14, 2006)

stagger19 said:


> Hi, Now that my 16 X 24 foundation has been poured by my Concrete guy, I hope to start framing my garage this weekend.
> 
> I have a question on the framing getting wet. If I frame out the wall or walls, and some rain hits, will this be bad for the framing? I will be using 2x4's for the walls, Pressure Treated Sill plates, and 1/2" Fir plywood for the sheathing
> 
> ...


No, you shouldn't be concerned. The framing is always getting wet until your done framing it. It's only a garage so it won't be getting wet that long.

I've framed houses that took 6 weeks to frame and got rained on and snowed on. Tyvek it when your done framing and the roof is on therefore the water doesn't get behind the tyvek.


----------



## Babs (May 10, 2006)

A complete newb diy'er here.. 1st post on this forum. Glad to be here.. Interesting stuff.

On the wet framing, it's always been my understanding that it's ok.. I've seen stick-built house skeletons soaking in the rain, waiting on better weather to finish the house.

I think the key is though the framing was allowed to dry and didn't "stay" wet.. such as the case in a basement partition wall for example. If it stays wet or damp being the norm, and isn't allowed to dry, then I can imagine it would degrade/rot the lumber along with causing a bad mold issue.


----------

